# Trimmer for toy poodle puppy face? Not too short.



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I was just now comparing the two over at Pet Edge, and had the same question as you! One thing I noticed...the Mini Arco is cheaper at Pet Edge. 

Following...


----------



## vickilh (Jan 8, 2016)

It looks like there would be a $16.50 shipping charge for the Mini Arco on PetEdge. - Free shipping only when the purchase is at least $150.

I wonder how the double-sided combs work. 

Ah -- here we get a better idea of the differences. On the Wahl website. Click on the "Specifications" tab.
Wahl Clipper Animal Division
Wahl Clipper Animal Division

The BravMini is slight shorter and weighs .5 oz less. It has over double the run time and can charge in 2 hrs (8 hrs for the Mini Arco). The BravMini is about 32mm in blade width, the MiniArco is about 25.6mm in width.

The BravMini has better features. The Mini Arco is .125 inch/6.5mm narrower blade width - maybe slightly more agile in tight areas like eyes. 

I guess I'm really left thinking about the attachment combs though. The Mini Arco gives me more options with length. **IF** it will cut a toy poodle face well with the combs on.

Has anyone had experience using the BravMini or Mini Arco with the combs?? Does it still cut well, or do the combs just move the fur around and not much gets cut?

Thanks! Vicki


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't know about these mini trimmers, but on the full sized one I found the plastic combs that they come with useless and got a set of the metal ones which work just great.
When they are pups, and even for a difficult adult, I use the wahl peanut - it is the smallest that you can get and quite powerful for such a little thing. It does also come with the little plastic combs but I never tried them - I like as clean a cut as possible on the face and feet.
Anyhow it is smaller, cheaper, comes with the same plastic type combs, and has as much vroom as a full sized clipper, so that is what I would try for your purposes. It is however corded if that bothers you...


----------



## vickilh (Jan 8, 2016)

I went ahead and ordered the Mini Arco. Ordered it from PetEdge and found other stuff I'll use (Frontline, etc.) to bring the total to $150, for the free shipping. -- I'll let you know the verdict!

- vicki


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Don't know about these mini trimmers, but on the full sized one I found the plastic combs that they come with useless and got a set of the metal ones which work just great.
> When they are pups, and even for a difficult adult, I use the wahl peanut - it is the smallest that you can get and quite powerful for such a little thing. It does also come with the little plastic combs but I never tried them - I like as clean a cut as possible on the face and feet.
> Anyhow it is smaller, cheaper, comes with the same plastic type combs, and has as much vroom as a full sized clipper, so that is what I would try for your purposes. It is however corded if that bothers you...


Am I looking at the wrong clipper? This one looks like it is for beards.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Am I looking at the wrong clipper? This one looks like it is for beards.



Wahl makes many of their clippers, the same exact thing for humans and dogs, they just slap a different label on it!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

You went with the mini arco! The info you posted was very helpful. I'm still debating, but comb attachments are important to me too since a 10 blade cut is too short on Sammi's face for my liking. But the main reason I want something lighter and smaller is for her feet. The clipper I have is nice, but the blades heat up too quickly. And I always end up nicking her, no matter how careful I am. 

I need to make up my mind!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

vickilh said:


> I went ahead and ordered the Mini Arco. Ordered it from PetEdge and found other stuff I'll use (Frontline, etc.) to bring the total to $150, for the free shipping. -- I'll let you know the verdict!
> 
> - vicki



I have a mini Arco and love it for the shaved parts. It's quite powerful but quiet and does a nice job. But it comes with a #30 blade which will give you a very close shave. It doesn't, to the best of my knowledge have the ability to accept any other blade. So I hope you aren't too opposed to a close shave. I personally like a very close shave. (on my Poodles and on my men. lol) 

Fairly recently I also purchased a Wahl Chromado with lithium battery for their bodies. And the steel comb attachments designed for the 5 in 1 blade it comes with. Plastic combs don't work very well.


----------



## vickilh (Jan 8, 2016)

My Mini Arco arrived! I tried it out yesterday and today. I can report that it works great, both with and without the combs.

I was worried that the snap on combs might render the trimmer useless, that it might not cut. But no worry, - it cuts just fine with a comb on!

I still need to get used to using it and what the length looks like with the different combs. I was having a hard time imagining how the combs snapped on, but it makes sense once you see it. (small round bump on clipper goes into small round dips inside the comb.)

I cut his feet without a comb, but I think that may be a little shorter than I wanted it. It makes it obvious how bad I am at cutting feet. So I think either I'll need to get better with feet or keep the feet a little longer.

I used the shorter combs on his face and that worked great. Used the shortest comb on his tail - worked great. Used no comb around his privates and stomach - worked great.

Thumbs up!! Vicki


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I ended up getting the mini Arco too, based on your recommendation. I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Vickilh, I am so glad you will continue your wee boy's clean face, because his is one of the sweetest I have ever seen!


----------

